# Scoperta



## .:baba:.

Buongiorno. Vorrei al vostro aiuto su un problema di sinonimi: se devo dire "fare una scoperta", non volendo però utilizzare il verbo "fare", quale sinonimo di questo verbo è più adatto?
Grazie anticipatamente dell'aiuto.


----------



## Blackman

Dipende dal contesto. Scoprire, per esempio. Ma se ci dai una frase intera sapremo fare di meglio.


----------



## .:baba:.

Scoprire non è ciò che cerco: la frase è "xxx una scoperta", e vorrei sapere cos'è meglio inserire al posto di xxx. Ad esempio, si può dire "compiere una scoperta"? La frase nel suo contesto è "nonostante le numerose scoperte fatte dagli scienziati negli ultimi anni...".
Grazie ancora.


----------



## Blackman

No, compiere una scoperta decisamente non si può dire. Potresti dire "...nonostante le scoperte degli scienziati negli ultimi anni..", senza fare.


----------



## laurentius87

Blackman said:


> No, compiere una scoperta decisamente non si può dire. Potresti dire "...nonostante le scoperte degli scienziati negli ultimi anni..", senza fare.



Perché non si può dire _compiere una scoperta_?

E' una forma usata relativamente spesso (vedo da Google Libri anche da Piero Bianucci, per esempio).


----------



## Blackman

laurentius87 said:


> Perché non si può dire _compiere una scoperta_?
> 
> E' una forma usata relativamente spesso (vedo da Google Libri anche da Piero Bianucci, per esempio).


 
Il perchè grammaticale non lo conosco ( ammesso che esista ), ma a me suona malissimo. Mi sono espresso male: io non lo userei mai. Se qualcuno lo fa, buon per lui.

Comunque, ne google, ne il fatto che sia riportato in un libro, sono prova di niente, a mio parere.


----------



## .:baba:.

Forse "effettuare"?


----------



## Blackman

.:baba:. said:


> Forse "effettuare"?


 
Sempre secondo me, no. Il fatto è che una _scoperta_ è, normalmente, imprevista. Compiere e effettuare hanno qualcosa di programmato, invece.


----------



## laurentius87

Blackman said:


> Il perchè grammaticale non lo conosco ( ammesso che esista ), ma a me suona malissimo. Mi sono espresso male: io non lo userei mai. Se qualcuno lo fa, buon per lui.
> 
> Comunque, ne google, ne il fatto che sia riportato in un libro, sono prova di niente, a mio parere.



Certo Blackman, ma personalmente non mi suona strano _una scoperta compiuta nel 1935_, tanto più se la forma è largamente usata anche dal forse principale giornalista scientifico italiano.

Non diversamente per _scoperta effettuata_, che si trova, per dire, nel resto _Ricerca scientifica e innovazione. Le parole chiave_ nel capitolo sulle scoperte incrementali.

Si tratta secondo me di vedere se l'uso è largo e attestato anche in testi specialistici: in questo caso secondo me è difficile sostenere che la forma sia scorretta o non si possa dire.


----------



## Blackman

laurentius87 said:


> Certo Blackman, ma personalmente non mi suona strano _una scoperta compiuta nel 1935_, tanto più se la forma è largamente usata anche dal forse principale giornalista scientifico italiano.
> 
> Non diversamente per _scoperta effettuata_, che si trova, per dire, nel resto _Ricerca scientifica e innovazione. Le parole chiave_ nel capitolo sulle scoperte incrementali.
> 
> Si tratta secondo me di vedere se l'uso è largo e attestato anche in testi specialistici: in questo caso secondo me è difficile sostenere che la forma sia scorretta o non si possa dire.



Concordo. Confermo l'infelicita' della mia precedente affermazione.
Si tratta di una questione squisitamente stilistica, a mio avviso.


----------



## laurentius87

Blackman said:


> Concordo. Confermo l'infelicita' della mia precedente affermazione.
> Si tratta di una questione squisitamente stilistica, a mio avviso.



Già, a livello stilistico/di gusto ciascuno può avere le sue preferenze (e idiosincrasie). Per esempio contro _ce se ne accorge_


----------



## Blackman

Chissà perché, a pensarci bene trovo accettabile una scoperta compiuta/effettuata, mentre mi risulta indigeribile compiere/effettuare una scoperta.
Forse per la questione temporale alla quale accennavo nel mio intervento precedente....


----------



## .:baba:.

Direi che "nonostante le scoperte effettuate dagli scienziati" vada bene. Grazie a tutti dell'aiuto! Ciao.


----------



## pantarhei

Blackman said:


> Sempre secondo me, no. *Il fatto è che una scoperta è, normalmente, imprevista. Compiere e effettuare hanno qualcosa di programmato, invece.*



A me sembra proprio un ossimoro questa _scoperta compiuta!_ Forse quando qualche autore ha usato tale accostamento, intendeva l'accezione _risultato di uno studio, frutto di una ricerca_ ed alludeva a un fattore di causalità, il _conseguimento di una scoperta_ _(= di una risposta convincente ai dati analizzati)_


----------



## Blackman

pantarhei said:


> A me sembra proprio un ossimoro questa _scoperta compiuta!_ Forse quando qualche autore ha usato tale accostamento, intendeva l'accezione _risultato di uno studio, frutto di una ricerca_ ed alludeva a un fattore di causalità, il _conseguimento di una scoperta_ _(= di una risposta convincente ai dati analizzati)_


 
E forse noi Sardi abbiamo un orecchio diverso.....


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao

scoprire?


----------



## marco.cur

Blackman said:


> Sempre secondo me, no. Il fatto è che una _scoperta_ è, normalmente, imprevista. Compiere e effettuare hanno qualcosa di programmato, invece.


Ho tentato diverse volte di compiere gli anni ad anni alterni, però a quanto pare non ho avuto i risultati sperati, ogni anno ho sempre un anno in più dell'anno precedente.

Compiere, a differenza di effettuare, eseguire e simili, ha il significato di portare a termine, intenzionalmente, casualmente o inevitabilmente.

Ciao,
   Marco


----------



## laurentius87

marco.cur said:


> Ho tentato diverse volte di compiere gli anni ad anni alterni, però a quanto pare non ho avuto i risultati sperati, ogni anno ho sempre un anno in più dell'anno precedente.
> 
> Compiere, a differenza di effettuare, eseguire e simili, ha il significato di portare a termine, intenzionalmente, casualmente o inevitabilmente.
> 
> Ciao,
> Marco



Già, è quello che penso anch'io.

Dal Treccani:

_compiere_
*1.* *a.* Portare a termine  un’azione, un’opera, giungere al termine di un percorso, di uno spazio  di tempo


Aggiungo che un'alternativa potrebbe essere _realizzare_, che però non mi piace.


----------

